# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  کد تشخیص حروف فارسی

## Salazar.mi

سلام دوستان 
شرمنده
ولی لطفا. خواهشا اگر کسی کد تشخیص حروف فارسی با شبکه پرسپترون را داره بفرسته
لطفا 
من خیلی گیج شدم
نمیدونم اصلا چیکار باید کرد :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------

